# pedigree



## bnaz804 (Jul 8, 2013)

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Need some info on him and some opinions


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

What types of opinions? lol


----------



## bnaz804 (Jul 8, 2013)

Basically looking for ppl that know bullies and what they think of his pedigree.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

The top side is nice IMO I don't recognize the bottom without going farther back. I have some G2 blood in my dogs and my best friend owns his son G3.
EDIT: after looking at the bottom side it looks like a lot of RE.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Are you looking to buy one from the litter? And if so, who is the breeder?


----------



## bnaz804 (Jul 8, 2013)

No I got a pup already. He's 6 months now


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

bnaz804 said:


> No I got a pup already. He's 6 months now


So what are you asking then?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Opinions and advice isn't always what you wanna hear, most of the time it is not. 

Some well educated bully folk here.. Get your questions lined up so there is no hit and miss.


----------



## bnaz804 (Jul 8, 2013)

I Really wanna know if he is re/got ?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

bnaz804 said:


> I Really wanna know if he is re/got ?


Yes he is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

bnaz804 said:


> I Really wannawanna see hi know if he is re/got ?


Yup, what does he look like ? Now I wanna see him , lol


----------



## bnaz804 (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/74914-big-boy-weezy.html
A couple of pics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

RUN.... Anything with G2 scares the hell out of me.


----------



## bnaz804 (Jul 8, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> RUN.... Anything with G2 scares the hell out of me.


Why you say that ?


----------

